# posture connected to ibs symptoms



## shyanna von banana (Jun 4, 2009)

I was wondering if anyone has seen a connection between posture and ibs symptoms(gas, d, unsettle stomach)? I have noticed tht when i hunch over tht i will feel like my stomach is unsettled. here is a link to show wht i mean...i am srry it is so long. http://images.google.com/imgres?imgurl=http://www.salli.com/www/fileadmin/image/article/bad_posture.jpg&imgrefurl=http://www.salli.com/www/index.php%3Fid%3D19%26L%3D1&usg=__RIZoAPUxgYxmZ9xjv6Ex4AP35kQ=&h=361&w=227&sz=45&hl=en&start=30&um=1&tbnid=gmxSFtr50dDaUM:&tbnh=121&tbnw=76&prev=/images%3Fq%3Dbad%2Bposture%26ndsp%3D18%26hl%3Den%26client%3Dfirefox-a%26rls%3Dorg.mozilla:en-USfficial%26hs%3DA2c%26sa%3DN%26start%3D18%26um%3D1 I was also reading that some ppl like to weed. When i weed i have to hunch over to pull the weeds out or sit down and reach over to get them. There has been a few times that this has cause be to need to use the restrooms.Also, there has been other occasions when my stomach has felt unsettled and i will lay back like on a hammock in way so tht my back is supported and not fully extended. this has relieved the symptoms or at lest lesson them.All of this got me thinking that a way to relieve an unsettle stomach is to avoid having bad posture and to find a way to have your back supported but not fully extended. for instance laying in a hammock chair so that way your back can be supported and there is little weight on your gi tract.Of course, there is the possibility that there is no connections between posture(amount of weight on gi tract) and ibs symptoms(gas, bloating, urgency).All thoughts are welcomed


----------



## crstar (Jun 29, 2009)

u know, now that u mention it, that sometimes my stomach does feel better when i am not hunched...........i've noticed that when my spine is more in a natural position, it seems easier to burp & relieve nausea & such............i think that for me, when i hunch over, it seems to make a fold that interferes with things...........i have had problems with my digestion for a really long time............i know that when my posture was better, i had less problems..........


----------



## Glenda (Aug 15, 2000)

When someone's gut's / stomach hurts they tend to double over in pain , so yes I bet your posture would be affected.I'd contact a Chiropractor and ask their opinion on this.


----------



## shyanna von banana (Jun 4, 2009)

I was also wondering if having more fat on the stomach area would cause the ibs symptoms to be worse as well.


----------



## kendra99 (Aug 13, 2009)

I'm new to this site, but have struggled with IBS for years. My job requires that I sit for long periods of time, and my posture is not the best. In April, my physical therapist suggested I begin using a core exercise ball for my scoliosis condition. As an amazing, unexpected benefit, my IBS became much more manageable. About a week ago, I slacked off using the core ball, and my symptoms came back with a vengeance. My stress load is currently also over the top, so I know it's not just a postural issue. I'm just excited when I find ANYTHING that gives me relief.


----------



## TVgirl (Sep 16, 2009)

Interesting. I too hunch badly and alot of the day my abdomen is crunched up. It probably does affect it to a degree. I am going to force myself to sit up straight now and see how my symptoms are.


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

I am pretty sure this is true. Sitting or standing straight is always a good idea; but a better one is to track down the cause of your condition. There was a posting from Mike NoLomil--a real expert in the linkages between foods and bowel disfunctions--last summer that indicated that current European research implies that all of this is related to inflammation and is really a variant on IBD, albeit at a lower level. That certainly seems to fit into my experience and recovery and might be useful for others to at least consider. http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/index.php?s...=106964&hl= (Post #16.)Cheers,Mark


----------

